# hCG - blood vs. urine



## JoyfamMama (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, can we talk about hCG for a minute...

I have never gotten a BFP until at least 5w6d (41 dpo), and as late as 7w3d. IF a urine test can't pick up the 25 u/ml needed to show positive until 6 weeks, when in the world will there be anything to even show up in my bloodwork??

I had bloodwork done for threatened m/c both of those times, at about 7-8 weeks, and the levels were 1200-2000 the first time, 2,000-4,000 48 hrs later, and about double again in another 48 hours. Also, with both boys, an u/s at 7-8 weeks showed just a sac with one and a sac and fetal pole with the other, but neither had a heart beat until the repeat u/s 7-10 days later.

Based loosely on doubling every 48 hrs, I only have to go back 20 days from 1200 at 7 weeks to have NOTHING at all (that would be 21 dpo). I'm 14dpo today, went in for bloodwork, so I can hopefully start progesterone suppositories, and keep from losing my 5th baby in a row. My dr was confident at my last appt when we came up with this plan of action that I should come in as soon as I knew I was preg (I know 48-72 hrs after conception. Never been wrong), and that there would definitely be hcg to show up in my blood. He's only requiring a level of 3 to start the suppositories.

Honestly, I'm not so sure...


----------



## JoyfamMama (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe this should have been over in I'm Pregnant...?


----------



## JoyfamMama (Feb 17, 2009)

I"m going to repost this over in I'm Pregnant, because I can't figure our how in the world to move it.


----------

